# Peter grabriel Passion is marvelous i love it!!



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I knew Peter Gabriel for his pop songs we all know great artist, but what made me appreciate him even more was this album called Passion based on the last temptation of christ, this my friends sounds like Vangelis at is best i was flabbergeist by this album.

woaw what an album this is :tiphat:


----------



## seven four (Apr 2, 2016)

great album.





.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Don't forget his great soundtrack to the movie "Birdy"!

Contains many beautiful and evocative moments.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Passion is an absolute masterpiece. It has brought me years of enjoyment. Stunning music making!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Simon Moon said:


> Don't forget his great soundtrack to the movie "Birdy"!
> 
> Contains many beautiful and evocative moments.


I was going to mention that - I was amazed when I learned he did that soundtrack, because it doesn't sound like pop at all.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> Passion is an absolute masterpiece. It has brought me years of enjoyment. Stunning music making!


Will try this, thank you very much.


----------

